# B&G lowering springs for cruze



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

holy **** you drove 400 miles for some springs i could have saved you all that money


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

yeah the main reason i did it was because i really want the b&g springs. I have heard so many good things about them. Plus they have been trying to find a test fit cruze for 4 months and no one stepped up and met up with them. So I bit the bullet and drove over I must say I feel it was worth it.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone know how much they'll retail for I have friends at dobbs and ntb so they can install them for me. Just don't know how much they'll cost. How is your MPG afterwards? The eco has lower springs.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

Kinmartin0789 said:


> Anyone know how much they'll retail for I have friends at dobbs and ntb so they can install them for me. Just don't know how much they'll cost. How is your MPG afterwards? The eco has lower springs.


I am not sure what the retail will be on them. I will try and find out for you. I will be in touch with them pretty frequently for the next couple weeks updating them on the springs. On the way back we were averaging around 70-75mph running 89 octane and i was getting 37.5 mpg. I calculated this when i filled up.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i wanna see a pic cause if there gonna sell them im buy them since there right down the street fromwhere i live can i get a pic pls,did it lower alot or just enough


----------



## jrsmith84 (Feb 26, 2011)

I would like to see the pic too. I def want to lower it a little bit. I found a set $300 1.5in front and back. Whats the size on the springs you got?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

h&r springs are like 200 for 1.2 and it looks decent not super great,well for my taste slammed is to extreme and nothing is lame but if they make a good 2 in drop thats were its at


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey everybody sorry it took so long to get some pics. The overall drop was around 1.2 f/r. The only thing that may change is the front may go to a 1.4 inch drop due to the larger front fender causing the front to have a little more gap. We are waiting to see if the front settles down to the perfect height. Also the car hasn't had a camber adjustment, due to the possible change to the front springs. This drop will definitely look better with a set a wheels on it, the steely's don't do it justice lol.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

Here is a stock pic. Sorry its not that great.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hmmm.. I would have liked a lot more drop then that  Even after it settles, it's only an extra .1-.2"


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

whenever they are done with the drop they want it to be the same gap in the front as the back. If it doesn't settle to the right height they are going to make a new front spring that will give more drop to make it the same as the back.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I guess I was just hoping for a 1.6-1.7" drop all around after settling, so roughly 1.5" when first installed


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

You would probably be tucking wheel with that amount of drop. If you want that much drop you should put coilovers on it. I doubt companies are going to go much past the 1.2 drop since the cruze doesn't have a ton of fender gap stock. In person the rear looks perfect(the pics make it look a little higher than it is). Once the front is perfected and a nice set of aftermarket wheels I think it will look awesome.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey is that on a LS? i didnt know you could get a LS in Red. or is that an LT? also did they tell you the retail price for the springs.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

Kinmartin0789 said:


> Hey is that on a LS? i didnt know you could get a LS in Red. or is that an LT? also did they tell you the retail price for the springs.


It is the 1LT I chose to get the steel wheels cause i am eventually going to put aftermarket wheels on it. They didn't say what the retail is going to be on them but I plan to find out the next time I talk to them.


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

Okay, considering the drop with the springs, does B&G have a solution for being able to adjust the camber if it is needed? I don't know about the front of the Cruze but looking at the rear suspension of my LTZ it does not appear that the camber can be adjusted. Camber adjustment bolts would not work because of the way it is designed.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> It is the 1LT I chose to get the steel wheels cause i am eventually going to put aftermarket wheels on it. They didn't say what the retail is going to be on them but I plan to find out the next time I talk to them.


 
Ahh ok, Da*n i wish you would have got the rims from the LT i would have bought them from you lol i have an LS and i like the stock 17s. im thinking of buying the GM accessories zone package a little differnt then the stock ones but still a nice look and they are chrome. i already added the fog light kit with the RS package chrome on it too and the RS spoiler is on its way. my next project is the 25/30% tint and the lowering springs. Maybe even wider exhaust who knows lol.


----------



## B&GSuspension (Nov 3, 2010)

Whats up guys.. we are waiting about 1 more week to see if the front settles anymore.. but we are planning to lower the front about 15-20mm, which ultimately give us a 1.6" Front and 1.2" rear drop (60mm F / 30mm R)


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Excatly what I was looking for lol
Thanks B&G


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

Well everybody I just got off the phone with B&G suspension and gave them the current drop measurements the car is sitting at. They decided to drop the front another 25mm. This should put the front at the perfect height. As soon as the new springs are installed I will put a new picture on. Also they said the springs will be around $309 msrp. So probably around $260-$275 at local dealers.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Another 25mm? That's an extra inch! So what's the TOTAL front drop? Also, can you ask B&G what the spring rates are as well as the stock rates? THANKS!


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Another 25mm? That's an extra inch! So what's the TOTAL front drop? Also, can you ask B&G what the spring rates are as well as the stock rates? THANKS!


I am not positive what the overall drop will be in the end because I didn't take measurements before the drop. They have all that info. The reason they went with the 25 mm is because i took measurements yesterday and the front fender gap is an inch more than the rear. So this should make the drop perfect. Its probably going to be 2-3 weeks before new ones are put on my cruze. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

dam i have to say you are not the searest kid on the block you will have drove 1600 miles total for 300 dollar springs gas alone cost you 300 bucks then food and a day off work you a fool haha jkjk i give you hard time your lose for doing testing 800 miles away


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> dam i have to say you are not the searest kid on the block you will have drove 1600 miles total for 300 dollar springs gas alone cost you 300 bucks then food and a day off work you a fool haha jkjk i give you hard time your lose for doing testing 800 miles away


don't hate cause your jealous....lol...jkjk...its really no big deal cause they are probably going to mail me the new front springs....plus i got to see what the cruze can do for mpg on the highway...plus it only cost me about 75-80 bucks for gas...and it was worth meeting the guys from b&g suspension and learning more about there company...i will definitely keep doing business with them


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...just remember, the *Eco* models are _dropped_ *0.4-inch* for better highways aero dynamics...which, contributes to their Cd=0.29 _vs_. Cd=0.32-0.33 for the other Cruze models.


i am guessing these springs will drop an overall 2-2.2 in the front and 1.2 in the rear.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

i thought they said an overall 1.6" ?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> don't hate cause your jealous....lol...jkjk...its really no big deal cause they are probably going to mail me the new front springs....plus i got to see what the cruze can do for mpg on the highway...plus it only cost me about 75-80 bucks for gas...and it was worth meeting the guys from b&g suspension and learning more about there company...i will definitely keep doing business with them


 dude on no way am i jealous your the one who drove 800 miles for some springs i really could car less cause i can get chevy oem lowering springs for 100 bucks and they drop the car 2.5 all around


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

the one that says diesel only? do those work on the other models?

edit: also, can you order those in the US or are they overseas only


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> i thought they said an overall 1.6" ?


I am assuming this is what it will be because when I talked to them on the phone they said they were going to drop the front another 25 mm(25.4 mm is equivalent to an inch and the original drop was 1.2 inches, if I remember correctly they may have said the front only dropped 1 inch I am not positive so don't take that to serious). Do to the fact that the measurements I took confirmed that the front was close to an inch higher than the rear(fenderwell gap). After the drop you should have about an inch gap between top of tire and fender all around(this is what the rear is sitting at now). I will keep everyone updated as soon as I hear anything else.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

well everybody i just talked to b&g and figured i would give you an update...there final decision was to only drop the front another 20mm instead of 25mm which i agree is for the best...the front of my cruze settled alittle more giving the front and rear roughly .75 inch difference...20mm is about .78 inches...i don't see the front lowering anymore. the bad news is they said it could take up to 60 days to get the new front springs. hopefully they will get them to me sooner. i will continue to update this thread if i hear anything else


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

So what will the final drops be front and rear?


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

GMMillwright said:


> So what will the final drops be front and rear?


the rear is 1.2 and the front should be around 1.6-1.8...no positive until i get them on the car


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> the rear is 1.2 and the front should be around 1.6-1.8...no positive until i get them on the car


Thanks for the info. How does that compare to the H&Rs? 1.7 in the rear seems like a lot.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

What kind material are they using for the springs and did they come powder coated. Also are they progressive or linear?


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> What kind material are they using for the springs and did they come powder coated. Also are they progressive or linear?


They are powdercoated red. The following is off there site:


Progressive Spring rate design to maintain ride quality while improving road feel and handling
Cold wound from high tensile chromium silicone wire and individually super blocked and computer tested against tight tolerances


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

GMMillwright said:


> Thanks for the info. How does that compare to the H&Rs? 1.7 in the rear seems like a lot.


they are only a 1.2 drop in the rear and 1.6-1.8 drop in the front. I really don't know much about the h&r's. But i do know that these have a very good ride quality. They are a little stiffer than stock. there is about an inch gap from the top of the tire to the bottom of the fender in the rear. The front will sit the same after the new springs are put on.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> they are only a 1.2 drop in the rear and 1.6-1.8 drop in the front. I really don't know much about the h&r's. But i do know that these have a very good ride quality. They are a little stiffer than stock. there is about an inch gap from the top of the tire to the bottom of the fender in the rear. The front will sit the same after the new springs are put on.


 
So with the B&G springs, once they are released, it will drop the rear 1.2in and the front about 1.6in or so...and it will be sitting even all the way around? I just curious as to if the srpings are bouncy at all or if they will cause the shocks/struts to blow out at all due to be lowered like the Ground Control's do...


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

ECRUZ said:


> So with the B&G springs, once they are released, it will drop the rear 1.2in and the front about 1.6in or so...and it will be sitting even all the way around? I just curious as to if the srpings are bouncy at all or if they will cause the shocks/struts to blow out at all due to be lowered like the Ground Control's do...


yes be sitting even all around and the fender to tire gap will be about an inch gap. they do not bounce at all. they are a little stiffer than stock. i don't see them blowing out the shocks/struts do to the fact that the eco and ltz are lower than the lt stock, plus this isn't a very significant drop. i am not positive if they use the same shocks though. i tryed to find part numbers but there really isn't anything available on the web yet.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

thanks...I appreciate the info, I went to the B&G website, and they do not have any parts out yet for them, I guess they are still doing R&D on the springs...


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

ECRUZ said:


> thanks...I appreciate the info, I went to the B&G website, and they do not have nay parts out yet for them, I guess they are still doing R&D on the springs...


it may be awhile, about a week ago they told me it could take up to 60 days for the new front springs for my cruze to be made and arrive in the states. I hope it doesn't take this long. Main reason is do to the fact there based out of Europe. I will keep updating if i hear anything else.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

osiris10012 said:


> They are powdercoated red. The following is off there site:
> 
> 
> Progressive Spring rate design to maintain ride quality while improving road feel and handling
> Cold wound from high tensile chromium silicone wire and individually super blocked and computer tested against tight tolerances


 
Appreciate it. Glad to hear they aren't using regular spring steel.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Appreciate it. Glad to hear they aren't using regular spring steel.


hey no prob. so far i love them. they will be even better once i get rid of these balloon tires...lol...i can definitely noticed the tire roll now


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

so do they sell these for the cruze?!?!?! please say yes lol
can anyone give me the website or a place to order from for the cruze ltz rs
please and thank you


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> so do they sell these for the cruze?!?!?! please say yes lol
> can anyone give me the website or a place to order from for the cruze ltz rs
> please and thank you


did you read the post?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

So where could I order these springs from?? And what springs would give me more of a "drop"...Eibach or B&G?
any help would be appreciated!


cheers,


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> So where could I order these springs from?? And what springs would give me more of a "drop"...Eibach or B&G?
> any help would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> cheers,


Well eibach springs have been known to give a more drop, however eibach springs have also been known to cause stock shocks/struts to blow out alot faster then any other company aside from no name brands brand springs...


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

At least for the Cobalt platform, the eibachs gave the least amount of drop. I believe that's generally how it is but I could be wrong


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

So what do you guys recommend I go with if I only want a 2 inch drop? Eibachs or B&G....To be honest Im liking the sound of the B&G's better right now.
And where can I order these from?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

eibach said their drop will do 1.25 to 1.50 so its around everyone elses drop


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

I was going off of the import platforms in regards to eibach springs...every one that i know that has eibach springs on there ITR's and CTR's have had about a 2in drop give or take, but they shocks also blew out extremely quick...


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

From my personal experience expect your shocks to start giving out in roughly 20k miles from the time you put the springs on. This is just a rough estimate though because it all depends on how you drive your vehicle everyday. The lower you drop the more stress on not only your shocks, but many other components tied into your suspension.

I have a question for anyone, is there anything wrong with our current suspension setup? I mean I have the RS package on my LTZ, isn't there an upgraded suspension package with it? I can't remember anymore. >_< I almost feel like this suspension is aftermarket with the sways allowing almost instant turning with the wheel and great smooth car ride feeling on the highways.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

If you want roughly a 1.5" drop you buy springs but if you're looking for a serious drop you need to invest in some real coilovers.

As for how long factory struts will last with lowering springs, every car is different.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

modern performance does a coil looks really nice if you like slammed cars


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I've never seen/had a car's shocks crap out after 20k miles. I've driven all of my cars from new up to 60k miles and not had a blown shock, all of them had lowering springs


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> I've never seen/had a car's shocks crap out after 20k miles. I've driven all of my cars from new up to 60k miles and not had a blown shock, all of them had lowering springs


Then i know for a fact you've never owned a J-Body lol! I've blown ever strut out there on my Cavaliers, from cheap KYB Gr2's to $700+ Koni reds, Koni yellows, and Tokico D-Specs. Pretty sad when you pay $750 for struts and they only last one year... 

But there are a bunch of cars out there with lowering springs on stock shocks that last for years. I guess we'll just have to see how our stock struts hold up...


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Lol nope, no jbody's in my past, fine cars though


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Lol nope, no jbody's in my past, fine cars though


 
Actually they're junk but they will always have a place in my heart lol. Plus i LOVE Quad 4 engines!


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> I've never seen/had a car's shocks crap out after 20k miles. I've driven all of my cars from new up to 60k miles and not had a blown shock, all of them had lowering springs


My poor Mazda 6 shocks blew out after nearly 18k miles on a 1 inch rear drop and 1.5 inch front drop. All because my driving is aggressive so I guess it's a good thing I bought the Cruze for my wife.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

on my DC5, bought some brand new OEM ITR struts with Eibach GC Coil-Over sleeves, roughly 2.0" drop front and 1.5" drop rear, and the struts blew after about 12k...Bought the same ITR struts and put Progress Sport Springs on them, roughly 1.5" drop all around and i have put probably close to 18k on these struts and still feel brand new...plus I use my DC5 both for drag and autox...that is why I said Eibach's blow out struts/shocks alot faster then others IMO...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Where can i order these springs from? Does b and g have. A Website?


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Where can i order these springs from? Does b and g have. A Website?


you can't get them yet. they haven't started producing them. I have the test set on mine and am still waiting to hear back on them receiving the new front springs. which will be a little more of a drop. they have actually settled a bit more since i took the last pic i posted. as soon as i hear anything i will be sure to post it. shouldn't be much longer until they contact me.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Osiris, you are the man dude! 
Please let me know when you find out thanks for you response !


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Osiris, you are the man dude!
> Please let me know when you find out thanks for you response !


hey its no problem. i am pretty anxious to get these new front springs lol. it has been close to a month and a half since i last talked to them so it shouldn't be much longer.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

eibachs should be coming out soon like a week or two


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah im looking first for the eibach, i put a set on my audi and it feels awsome.....hopefully they make the sport package for the cruze which im pretty sure eibach would do since it is their tradition lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Can you let me know jakkaro if you find out any info about the Eibach series, thank you sir!


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

Well everybody I just got a hold of B&G suspension. They said that the new front springs have been made and there just waiting to see when they will arrive. the arrival time all depends on how there being shipped. It could be 1-2 weeks or up to 45 days. I will keep everyone updated if i hear anything else. Hopefully they show up soon so I can get an updated picture of my cruze with the front sitting where it should be...if i get a chance i will try getting a pic of how its sitting now with the springs completely settled for comparison to the new front springs.


----------



## Grim (Apr 12, 2011)

How easy it is to install these things? How much do shops usually charge?


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I think it looks great and I'm looking it to them now!! Thanks


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

Grim said:


> How easy it is to install these things? How much do shops usually charge?


if your good with your hands its not hard. as long as you have a set of spring compressors and just your average tools. i would recommend a car lift, it can be done with a floor jack but it makes it a little harder and isn't as safe.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

well everyone I took a few more pics...sorry there not the greatest but they should help out a bit more...don't forget that the front will be 10mm lower when i get the new springs on(still haven't heard back about them yet). I put a comparison pic with reference lines in it to help. It doesn't look as low in the pics as in person, but its pretty close. I hope this helps you all out with the questions you may have.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Doesn't look any lower than the ECO. Did you take before and after measurements from ground to the top of the fender opening? Just curious what it is now (or will be 10 mm lower).


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

GMMillwright said:


> Doesn't look any lower than the ECO. Did you take before and after measurements from ground to the top of the fender opening? Just curious what it is now (or will be 10 mm lower).


no i didn't take before and after measurements...b&g did and i forgot to ask what it was....and yes it is close to the eco height...i am assuming mine is .2 inches lower then the eco...because the eco is lowered about an inch for improved aerodynamics for fuel efficiency and mine is lowered 1.2 inches...also I have the LT(LT & LS have the highest stance out of all the cruze models)


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

I think it looks awsome...This being a daily driver for me, I am in no need to have a race car, or have my car dumped on the ground. I just hope B&G comes out with the full set soon. Thanks osiris10012 for the pics and updates.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd heard the ECO was .4" lower than the other models. If you're 1.2" lower, than I might be interested in lowering, but I don't want to do it unless I know exactly how much lower I would sit.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

ECRUZ said:


> I think it looks awsome...This being a daily driver for me, I am in no need to have a race car, or have my car dumped on the ground. I just hope B&G comes out with the full set soon. Thanks osiris10012 for the pics and updates.


thanks ECRUZ i really like where it sits and looks. and if thats what your looking for i think you would really enjoy a set of these...i am just curious to see it when the new front springs get put on...



GMMillwright said:


> I'd heard the ECO was .4" lower than the other models. If you're 1.2" lower, than I might be interested in lowering, but I don't want to do it unless I know exactly how much lower I would sit.


i will try to get you a measurement from the ground to the bottom of the fender to help you out. i am not positive of the height difference i had heard it was an inch but i could be wrong. i am sure someone on here knows.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

moar low!


----------



## Turbo-GeoMetro (May 18, 2011)

Definately looking forward to how it looks with the updated springs! Mind if i ask what kind of wheels you are considering?

I put H&Rs on my Geo Metro and the differance was astounding. It's on Gr2s and i haven't had any issues with the shocks...so far, lol. 

Kyle


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i can't wait to get them on...lol....i like the way it looks all except the fact that the front needs a little bit more...i am looking at the sparco 18's or msr 045 18's....more towards the 045's...only reason i haven't got them is i am i am trying to save some money up and am just waiting a bit before i pull the trigger...i hope we may get more a selection soon..


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> i can't wait to get them on...lol....i like the way it looks all except the fact that the front needs a little bit more...i am looking at the sparco 18's or msr 045 18's....more towards the 045's...only reason i haven't got them is i am i am trying to save some money up and am just waiting a bit before i pull the trigger...i hope we may get more a selection soon..


you can get most wheels in a blank meaning noholes and you can get the cruzes lug pattern drilled and you got some nice rims(unlike the rims there trying to sell)


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> you can get most wheels in a blank meaning noholes and you can get the cruzes lug pattern drilled and you got some nice rims(unlike the rims there trying to sell)



this is true i really haven't researched much into the blanks...do you know if they charge you more to have them drilled or just the normal price of the wheel?...also does any wheel dealer offer this?..any help would be appreciated


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Wheels I had my rims drilled by rotiform only cost $50 per wheels.
No, not for my Cruze. I too was looking at the MSR 045's until I noticed 90% of cobalt SS owners have them, so I decided against them.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> this is true i really haven't researched much into the blanks...do you know if they charge you more to have them drilled or just the normal price of the wheel?...also does any wheel dealer offer this?..any help would be appreciated


to tell you the truth i have no clue if its extra,im just sayin cause a buddy told me he can get me any wheel i want,then he explained blanks


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> to tell you the truth i have no clue if its extra,im just sayin cause a buddy told me he can get me any wheel i want,then he explained blanks


Yes, you can get anything for a price. The last time I looked into custom drilled wheels, it was very pricey, like more than double the cost of a stock drilled wheel. Of course it also depends on the quality of wheel you are looking to get custom drilled.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Yes, you can get anything for a price. The last time I looked into custom drilled wheels, it was very pricey, like more than double the cost of a stock drilled wheel. Of course it also depends on the quality of wheel you are looking to get custom drilled.


Very true, custom costs....


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

The CCWs were for your Cruze? I figured they were for your S14. More pix, please...


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Yes, you can get anything for a price. The last time I looked into custom drilled wheels, it was very pricey, like more than double the cost of a stock drilled wheel. Of course it also depends on the quality of wheel you are looking to get custom drilled.


that sucks almost double im getting any konig wheel for 550 with tires ill be happy when i get some money


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

I got an email from B&G today, they said they are 2 weeks out.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

im dropping my car off at eibach next week ill make a new thread when i get my car back should look sick,eibach does alot of work for there springs,so im hopen will look sick


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I'm saving for coil overs... I want to tune the height for fuel economy!


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

limited360 said:


> I'm saving for coil overs... I want to tune the height for fuel economy!


Same here, Except not for fuel economy. I just emailed B&G to find out when I can start selling them locally.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

GMMillwright said:


> The CCWs were for your Cruze? I figured they were for your S14. More pix, please...


Lol i just rolled the wheel in front of my stock wheel and snapped that pic. The Cruze isn't worthy of wheels that nice lol!


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Lol i just rolled the wheel in front of my stock wheel and snapped that pic. The Cruze isn't worthy of wheels that nice lol!


lol...those wheels are awesome...sure improved the looks of the cruze


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

well everyone thanks to GMMillright we got you a comparison of where the eco sits vs. where mine is sitting with the b&g springs..

eco:

Front: 27 9/16"(27.5625")
Rear: 28 1/16"(28.0625")

b&g springs on LT

front: 26 13/16"(26.81" and with new springs it will be 25.985")
rear:26 3/8"(26.375")


----------



## Nightdrv (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes yes, but what if someone wanted to lower their Eco?


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Measured again today (in my garage this time), and got different measurements. I use a tape measure almost every day, but don't know why the measurements ended up different.

LF: 27 3/8"
LR: 27 1/2"

RF: 27 3/8"
RR: 28 1/4"

Tire pressures all @ 35 psi. Empty trunk. 3/4 full gas tank.

That's 3/4" difference left to right in the rear. Wierd.

If B&Gs end up @ 26" in the front, that'll be super-low. Too low for my taste. My tires only measure 25 1/4" to the top.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Nightdrv said:


> Yes yes, but what if someone wanted to lower their Eco?


Then lower it, there is no reason it can't be lowered.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Then lower it, there is no reason it can't be lowered.


I think he wanted to know what height the ECO would be at with the same springs.... (obviously the same height aside from any difference from the tire size)


----------



## Nightdrv (Apr 17, 2011)

Correctamundo!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Definetly want to see these on a Cruze with aftermarket rims.  Wax car + lowered car= aerodynamical  so better MPG. 

On a all serious note, adds a nice stance to the car.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Have any of you other ECO owners measured their body ride height like I did? Curious if everyone elses varies by 3/4" left to right in the rear? Maybe they assembled mine with the non-ECO spring in the right rear?


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

Nightdrv said:


> Correctamundo!


your eco should sit at the same height as mine after these springs...the only reason yours is lower than a stock LT is do to the eco springs...if you put my stock LT springs in yours it would sit at the height of an LT....this is all if the different springs would fit in your eco....i don't know if there are differences in the spring mounts


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> your eco should sit at the same height as mine after these springs...the only reason yours is lower than a stock LT is do to the eco springs...if you put my stock LT springs in yours it would sit at the height of an LT....this is all if the different springs would fit in your eco....i don't know if there are differences in the spring mounts


its the same chassis,so they will fit lol,


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> its the same chassis,so they will fit lol,


lol....well there you go nightdrv...it will sit the same height as mine...


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

GMMillwright said:


> Have any of you other ECO owners measured their body ride height like I did? Curious if everyone elses varies by 3/4" left to right in the rear? Maybe they assembled mine with the non-ECO spring in the right rear?


As soon as my boss leaves I'll run outside and take measurements off my car. Nothing like getting paid double time while doing car research!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok, here's what i got....

LF 27.5625
RF 27.750

LR 28.0625
RR 28.1875


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

how much would it cost me roughly for the B&G lowering springs?


----------



## ivanjm (May 17, 2011)

*Hi from Costa Rica*

where do you buy the coilover? o the springs?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

As said many times, they're not for sale yet.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> As said many times, they're not for sale yet.


I have found sets for sale for the overseas versions of the cars. I am not sure if they will fit or now.

I am waiting a bit to get feedback on the mods, I hate being the guinea pig!


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

turbotechracing offers a set of pedders coilovers...there on there site

Peddders Xa Coilover Kit Chevrolet Cruze - Suspension - Turbo Tech Racing, LLC


----------



## LeftY (Apr 30, 2011)

Osiris any idea, I got Chevy LT 1.8 and live in finland, I found nice wheels for my car 19" with Size : 245/35/19 tyres, and since i don't understand much from "tuning" I want to ask you can you help me. Will those Wheels + tyres fitt with those b&g suspensions ? Do they sell suspensions to EU?


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

LeftY said:


> Osiris any idea, I got Chevy LT 1.8 and live in finland, I found nice wheels for my car 19" with Size : 245/35/19 tyres, and since i don't understand much from "tuning" I want to ask you can you help me. Will those Wheels + tyres fitt with those b&g suspensions ? Do they sell suspensions to EU?



with that width you would definetly have rubbing issues..sitting there you would have problems but hit a bump to hard and you would most likely have some issues...not only that to run a 245 the rim width may hit the spindle or strut without an offset that would cause the wheel to stick out to far....if you went with a 225 i don't think you would have any issues but it would be very close...i plan to put 18's on mine whenever i find a set i like...


----------



## LeftY (Apr 30, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> with that width you would definetly have rubbing issues..sitting there you would have problems but hit a bump to hard and you would most likely have some issues...not only that to run a 245 the rim width may hit the spindle or strut without an offset that would cause the wheel to stick out to far....if you went with a 225 i don't think you would have any issues but it would be very close...i plan to put 18's on mine whenever i find a set i like...


So you recommend to go for 18" wheels and 225 tyres?? I dont want to take any risks since i dont know much about cars. Just in need nice look with rideable set. And you think those b&g suspensions would work fine?? Also my car dealer told me that if i buy new suspensions on my cruze i should look for ones with TÜV compability to my car? Any idea would those b&g ones be?? 
Thanks!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> with that width you would definetly have rubbing issues..sitting there you would have problems but hit a bump to hard and you would most likely have some issues...not only that to run a 245 the rim width may hit the spindle or strut without an offset that would cause the wheel to stick out to far....if you went with a 225 i don't think you would have any issues but it would be very close...i plan to put 18's on mine whenever i find a set i like...


This kind of post really bugs me....

Are you giving advice based on your experience with the Cruze running different wheel/tires sizes and offsets or are you giving advice on something you really have no experience with? I personally haven't seen many people pushing the limits of wheel and tire fitment on these cars so i cannot give a definite answer.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> This kind of post really bugs me....
> 
> Are you giving advice based on your experience with the Cruze running different wheel/tires sizes and offsets or are you giving advice on something you really have no experience with? I personally haven't seen many people pushing the limits of wheel and tire fitment on these cars so i cannot give a definite answer.


i was just giving a suggestion based on the fact that the stock 215's barely give any room to the fender lip in the rear even without camber adjustment. i agree i can not give a definite answer do to the fact i am not a professional nor do i have any wheels i am just going off what i can visually see on mine...


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> i was just giving a suggestion based on the fact that the stock 215's barely give any room to the fender lip in the rear even without camber adjustment. i agree i can not give a definite answer do to the fact i am not a professional nor do i have any wheels i am just going off what i can visually see on mine...


You would be surprised what some cars can fit based on their stock size. My S14 came stock with 16x6 wheels in 205/55/16 rubber and it fit 18x11 wheels in 275/35/18 tires...

You could be 100% correct but without really knowing its just the blind leading the blind...


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> i was just giving a suggestion based on the fact that the stock 215's barely give any room to the fender lip in the rear even without camber adjustment. i agree i can not give a definite answer do to the fact i am not a professional nor do i have any wheels i am just going off what i can visually see on mine...


I am with Skilz on this one.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

To figure out fitment you must know offsets and wheel widths as well as tire size.

By the way, a 245/35/19 actually has a smaller diameter than a oem size 225/45/18 tire. Those tires should fit with the propper width and offset wheel...

Check out www.willtheyfit.com then use the info from the site and take measurements off your car to look for clearance issues.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i agree with you on everything skils...my civic hatch had 165's on it and 225's fit like nothing...but it also had a mile of room in there....would love to see if they fit...just looks pretty tight on our cruze.....if they fit definitely let us know...


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

hey everyone i received a call from b&g suspension today. they are shipping me the new springs and they will arrive at my house in a couple days. i am going to try and get them on this weekend. i will get updated pics and measurements. they also told me that as soon as i get them the new measurements, if its where they want it to sit they will instantly get them in to production. i will keep you all updated as soon as i get them installed and talk to b&g


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Osiris, let me know when you have installed your springs and we will compare the drop and feel of our springs. I ordered the Pedders off TurboTechRacing.com and I will send you pictures of the final product. I have the RS package so my bumpers will be sitting a bit lower also. However, Im keeping my stock RS rims. Like the clean look!

Thanks,
CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

oh nice are they the coilovers?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

osiris10012 said:


> oh nice are they the coilovers?


He got the springs.

The pedders generally offer less of a drop but less body roll - much stiffer


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

oh ok. it will be nice to get a comparison of all the different springs that are coming out


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

hey everyone. the new front springs just showed up and i figured i would take a real quick comparison picture of the new spring next to the stock spring. I will take measurements and pics of the car as soon as i get them installed


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah as soon as i get the springs i will take measurements and pictures (before and after) of the drop and installation process! 

Thanks Shawn haha


----------



## Nightdrv (Apr 17, 2011)

So how does one lower an ECO? Just want it like 1" lower..


----------



## ivanjm (May 17, 2011)

*Nice Upgrade...*

I have the springs K Y R and just work very fine...Amazing look and handling!!!Nice ride due...


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

Nightdrv said:


> So how does one lower an ECO? Just want it like 1" lower..


i know with the b&g's you would probably get about a 1 inch drop from where your sitting now..i think the ecos are around .5 inch lower than the lt and i will be at about 1.6 in the front and 1.2 in the rear


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

And the pedders, from *turbotechracing.com* offer a 1-1.5" drop on a cruze LTZ.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nightdrv said:


> So how does one lower an ECO? Just want it like 1" lower..


if you do that let me knwo how much you want for the eco springs. i want to lower my car but not too much that i have any chance of scrapping car on anything


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

The pedders on the ECO would be perfect in my opinion. Nice smooth ride with some "stiffness" for better balance. Plus, they dont lower your car too much in order for you to be scraping and there not super expensive. IMO. The B&G's are just as good also.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

the only thing you would have to worry about the b&g's is if your the type of person that pulls in so far your bumper is over the curb. I have looked and the black fascia on the bottom of bumper would just brush against the curb where it is sitting now with the new front springs it would definitely hit. other than that your shouldn't have much to worry about. my neighborhood has some pretty beastly speed bumps and i have had no issues.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> The pedders on the ECO would be perfect in my opinion. Nice smooth ride with some "stiffness" for better balance. Plus, they dont lower your car too much in order for you to be scraping and there not super expensive. IMO. The B&G's are just as good also.


 
Pedders is top of the line springs, highly recommended.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Pedders are the best out there. I had a lot of springs in the past (not a coilover fan).


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

well everyone i just got done putting the new front springs in. I will keep you updated on the looks and everything. i haven't got to drive it yet so i will let you know. And for all of you wondering if you can do it at home, i just did it in my drive way with a jack by myself. not the safest but i don't have jack stands.

the upper strut bolts are 15/16, the lower 2 connecting it to the spindle are 3/4 and the sway bar link is also 3/4 and you will also need a set of the torx bits i can't remember what size they were they were both larger than a t10. the torx bits are for the strut shaft and the ball joint on the sway bar link. and you can rent the spring compressors from autozone for around $50 and when you return them you get refunded in full. hope this helps you all out at least for the front install. sorry but i didn't do the rear b&g did


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

alright thanks osiris


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

well just got back from a little drive and so far it dropped an extra 1/4 inch it went from 26 3/4 on the left to 26 1/2 and on the right went from 27 to 26 3/4. my parking spot is a bit unlevel so i will try to get some measurements on level ground as soon as i can. i can't wait to see the full drop when they settle


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

sorry it took so long everyone but here are some pictures of the front drop springs


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

here are some more. the front is exactly .5 inches lower. the front is at 1.6 and the rear is at 1.2. I hope you all like it cause i sure do. The pictures are still not as good as it looks in person. now all it needs is a nice set of wheels


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks good. What are the ground to top-of-fender measurements for all 4 wheels, please?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks great! How do you find the suspension travel? Does it bottom out all the time on larger bumps? How about with people riding in the back?


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i will have to measure the rear again but this morning i measured the front left at 26.25 inches and the front right at 26.5. My parking spot is at an incline and is a little uneven....i will try and get you some measurements on level ground. And as for it bottoming out i have had no issues and with people in the rear it barely sags due to the increase in spring rate. I have had no clearance issues either, it clears speed bumps with no issues at all.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The front is still too high imo


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

I just took measurements of our ECO, you could just use the rear springs from this kit and it would make it sit perfectly level, this may be a nice addition until the coilovers from BC Racing go into production. 
Later
Steve


----------



## JERRYM1997 (Jun 13, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> I just took measurements of our ECO, you could just use the rear springs from this kit and it would make it sit perfectly level, this may be a nice addition until the coilovers from BC Racing go into production.
> Later
> Steve


can you post pics of the eco?


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

JERRYM1997 said:


> can you post pics of the eco?


The eco autocrossing, this is stock springs not b&g.


----------



## JERRYM1997 (Jun 13, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> The eco autocrossing, this is stock springs not b&g.


I was hoping you had some pics of it lowered


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

You Wasted your time and money if that is the drop you got. The "Comparison" pic is no comparison. The car sits exactly the same. And the thin line to show how much change there was is a joke. It doesn't show anything. Sorry man, but you should get your money back. The time, well that is a total loss for you. 



osiris10012 said:


> well everyone I took a few more pics...sorry there not the greatest but they should help out a bit more...don't forget that the front will be 10mm lower when i get the new springs on(still haven't heard back about them yet). I put a comparison pic with reference lines in it to help. It doesn't look as low in the pics as in person, but its pretty close. I hope this helps you all out with the questions you may have.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

getblended said:


> You Wasted your time and money if that is the drop you got. The "Comparison" pic is no comparison. The car sits exactly the same. And the thin line to show how much change there was is a joke. It doesn't show anything. Sorry man, but you should get your money back. The time, well that is a total loss for you.



I am with you... car looks like my ECO ride height... Eibachs hopefully will look a bit better...


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i have parked next to an eco and mine does sit lower. You need to see it in person and also if you would have read the whole thread the comparison pic was before the new front springs. Plus i didn't pay i cent for them, mine were test fit springs so i got them for free. If you have an eco then it would almost be a waste for any lowering spring depending on how much of a drop you were looking for(your already a 1/2 lower than an LT, so your would get about a 3/4 inch drop). Just to warn you if you go much lower than mine it won't be practical for everyday use. I already have to angle over things or my exhaust scrapes.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> i have parked next to an eco and mine does sit lower. You need to see it in person and also if you would have read the whole thread the comparison pic was before the new front springs. Plus i didn't pay i cent for them, mine were test fit springs so i got them for free. If you have an eco then it would almost be a waste for any lowering spring depending on how much of a drop you were looking for(your already a 1/2 lower than an LT, so your would get about a 3/4 inch drop). Just to warn you if you go much lower than mine it won't be practical for everyday use. I already have to angle over things or my exhaust scrapes.


i get this too with eibachs that darn big resonator,or if you guys are running rear slash guards and you angle so the front wont scrape the slashguards will scrape super hard


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

you should also know that both springs have different drop heights. b&g is 1.6 front and 1.2 rear. eibach is 1.2 front 1 rear. if i would have payed for my lowering springs i would not have bought them i would have went with coilovers.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

I"m glad I found this thread. Between BlueAngels Eibach thread and this B&G thread, The choice is obvious for my taste in having a lower drop. I'm doing the Eibachs. The B&Gs dont look like it drops it at all. I can totally tell the Eibachs do and a lot more on BlueAngels thread. Glad I'm not going by the 'manufacturers specs'.


----------

